# Shooting two side-by-side soda cans



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just found this video on Youtube:






He is amazingly consistent with those double ball shots.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, i've never tried shooting two balls at the same time .... i don't plan to do it anytime soon either 

I'd be curious to know if he could repeat the same process, at longer distances ..


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice find Charles, and I thought one at a time was hard. :iono:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is very impressive


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it's great that they occasionally get slingshots on TV!


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

very interesting shooting style,,,,,,he doesn't take long to aim, almost snap shots.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

CCHGN said:


> very interesting shooting style,,,,,,he doesn't take long to aim, almost snap shots.


Nah, he's definitely taking his time to line up the shot. He keeps drawing back before the release but he's all set up by that point. That's almost exactly how Bill Hays shoots in this video:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I do believe he could get two birds in the bush. Sooo, for him, one in the hand isn't necessarily really worth more than two in the bush.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Two in the pouch is worth two in the pot?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very interesting... there's a record for most double can hits or something?

I wonder what distance he was shooting from, I know that many of the Chinese videos of TV show shooters take place at 7 meters or less... it'd be interesting to know what his spread would be at longer ranges.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I like how cool MJ is playing it though. I'd be scouring the record book to see if it includes "most cans shot within a slingshot in a minute, WITHOUT BEING A FANCY PANTS AND DOUBLE LOADING THE POUCH".


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The Rules say "one shot at a time "

Otherwise I'd be scrambling! anic:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Impressive shooting!!!

How does he line up the ammo in the pouch??

Cheers ...Q


----------

